# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen New Beetle Cat-Back Exhaust - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*


*Volkswagen New Beetle Cat-Back Exhaust* - $349.95

Questioning what to do about a new cat-back exhaust for your New Beetle? We have the ANSA you're looking for.

ANSA Silverline stainless steel exhausts are a durable, exact-fit improvement over your rusted stock system. Made of polished aircraft quality stainless steel, this free-flowing 2.25 inch exhaust is engineered to reduce backpressure, for improved engine fuel efficiency and increased performance.

Built to exacting standards, the Silverline comes with integral polished exhaust tips, stainless hardware, and precision-fit hangers for a hassle-free installation.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

It looks nice. Too bad it's not 3"


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VWBugman00 said:


> It looks nice. Too bad it's not 3"


Thanks, for all other 3in options - _Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8T > Exhaust > Performance_


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

ECS Tuning said:


> Thanks, for all other 3in options - _Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8T > Exhaust > Performance_


Oh yes, very familiar with your website. I've ordered quite a bit from you guys when I rebuilt my motor. :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VWBugman00 said:


> Oh yes, very familiar with your website. I've ordered quite a bit from you guys when I rebuilt my motor. :thumbup:


Thanks for the orders! Enjoy umpkin:


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

